# The diffrence health can make to size



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Here is a comparison pic of 3 litter, the first two mice are about the same age (days apart) and the one on the right is a lot younger. The older two are about 7 weeks and the younger one is about 3-4 weeks. 
Ok now the middle one the mother went snufferly after she gave birth so was moved to the isolation shed, mum now fine but some babies snufferly now, the litter was culled down to 5, but as you can see the best looking baby I picked is the same size if not a bit smaller than the younger baby. 
Ive used a coin to get the pic the same size


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

That`s some difference.
Were the litters similar sized?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

the first one is a litter of 7 with another adult doe in with them too but she was not in good condition after having her litter and munching them all (shes fine now)
the second tiny one litter of 6, two does again, was hoping the other was pregnant too but no babies from her, she was culled in the end as she went down hill.
the third is a mix of litters about 10 there between 4 does.


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for posting those pics, good idea to use the 50p piece as a reference.

I have exactly the same, funnily enough, again with siamese. Only got the one decent size doe, the buck died.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

its allways the way, but im realy likeing the size of the younger litter so fingers crossed, and ive still got a doe and buck from my old cream buck.


----------

